# Dash bezel



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

I just had my gauges, tach, speedo, etc. restored by Pete Serio for my '65 GTO.

I was thinking about getting a reproduction dash bezel from OPG. They cost around $375. 

Has anybody used one of these repro bezels? Are they any good? I have my old one, but it is in rough shape and getting it restored is over $600 and I will still have a piece of 50 year old plastic afterwards.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you talking about the part of the dash that holds the gauges, heater controls, etc? or the bezels around the gauges?


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

No it is the plastic housing that mounts in the dash and the gauges and speedometer housings mount inside of it. The heater controls also mount inside it.

The bezels around the gauges are part of the housing.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

gotcha,,, you might try ebay,,, saw several on there. of course you need to be a little cautious with anything from ebay


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

You look here?

Products


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

No Dan you're thinking of the dash pad. I am talking about the dash housing that the speedometer, gauges, etc. mount to.

See the link below:
1964-65 GTO Dash Housing, 1964-65 GTO/LeMans @ OPGI.com


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

oops, sorry. You are correct, I read Dash Bezel and thought Dash pad... Thinking of my own at the time of course. 



extinctmake said:


> No Dan you're thinking of the dash pad. I am talking about the dash housing that the speedometer, gauges, etc. mount to.
> 
> See the link below:
> 1964-65 GTO Dash Housing, 1964-65 GTO/LeMans @ OPGI.com


----------

